# Freezer leaking into Fridge?



## jc2709 (May 21, 2007)

I have a Kenmore / Sears Fridge Freezer about 4 years old now. In the last few months I noticed water pooling every 4-5 days (nearly 2 pints worth) collecting under the vegetable drawers in the freezer.

A Sears technician called and said don't block the freezer grills in the back of the freezer as this will cause some form of blockage and cause water to leak into the fridge. In fairness the left vent was covered by frozen goods.

The freezer is now virtually empty but our fridge is packed and I don't currently have anywhere to put everything from the fridge while I unplug and allow the whole thing to defrost. The service schematic suggests that this may be possible by "depressing the fresh food light 5 times in 6 seconds"? Does this mean the fridge light I am presuming? And will this just defrost the freezer only?

The model is a Kenmore 253.31814300 and although I work with technology all the time this freezer issue is vexing me as I have no clue how they operate.

Ideally if anyone can tell me just how to defrost the freezer and any diagrams schematics I may need to unblock any plugged pipes / drains etc that would be wonderful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Sometimes the drain pipe at back of freezer dept will become clogged with grime or ice. If you can see how to remove the panel and get to it, I would suggest a defrosting and flushing of the drain with warm water and a turkey paster until water drains into the drain pan at the bottom of the fridge.


----------

